# Free Book Finds: January 2010



## CS

Courtesy of an e-mail from http://www.jungle-search.com


----------



## pidgeon92

Post your free* book finds here. Click here for the December 2009 free book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16184.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!*


----------



## Geoffrey

I got this when it was listed on the August free list but I just finished reading it a couple days ago. It's a fantasy/adventure/humorous book and a whole lotta fun so I thought it should be listed again ...


----------



## Steph H

I know this will be deleted eventually because it's chit-chat and that's fine, but want to second Geoffrey's recommendation of Hero Wanted, I too had had it for quite awhile and finally read it last weekend -- that book is a HOOT!


----------



## pidgeon92

The following books from the December thread are still free today:


----------



## hummingbird_206

pidgeon92 said:


> The following books from the December thread are still free today:


Thanks for reposting these. Somehow I missed the Collins books, but got them today! Thanks again!


----------



## CS

From the December thread... I'm re-posting it because it got buried at the very end and thus a lot of people might've missed it.

*The Elvis Interviews - By Glen Bonham*

One of my top ten books of 2009 is now free. I paid $5 and it was worth every cent. Now that it's free, you should not hesitate!



https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1612


----------



## Kino

Before i post freebies, Thanks to Tabby and Geko29 for bringing this author to my attention.

I just finished Already Dead: A Novel by Charlie Huston, and I saw that he had previously made other books available for free download. Since I haven't filled my Kindle with enough free ebooks yet, I decided to search around, see what I could find.

Lo and behold, his Hank Thompson series is listed for free PDF download through Scribd. I haven't read much of his work, but I did like Already Dead, so I'm going to give this a shot, and wanted to bring it to everyone's attention.

The only downside is that you have to sign up for a free account through Scribd, but there's no confirmation emails, so you can use a throwaway one if you want to make doubly sure that you don't get any spam.

The link is to Charlie Huston's website. He has the Scribd links to the free books already listed. Happy reading!

http://pulpnoir.com/?page_id=514


----------



## esper_d

Free, Bilingual Activity Book for Preschoolers

Have fun reading and writing with preschool-age children with Our Book By Us!/Nuestro Libro ¡Hecho Por Nosotros! Created with award-winning author and illustrator Peter H. Reynolds, this book encourages children to read, write, listen, and talk.

http://www.rif.org/educators/

(scroll down to get it)

I haven't downloaded it yet, but plan to. I believe its pdf, not audio, but not 100% sure.


----------



## kamuu

pidgeon92 said:


> Post your free* book finds here. Click here for the December 2009 free book thread.


The link is to the Bargain Books thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kamuu said:


> The link is to the Bargain Books thread.


Should be fixed now. . . thanks for the catch!


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Mood-Diet-Weight-ebook/dp/B000SEGKP2/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262793565&sr=1-48

Product Description
Dr. Kleiner, a leading nutrition authority on eating for strength, has put together a diet that has already been tested in Seattle with a Seattle Good Mood Diet weight loss group program. Bob Condor highlighted the progress of the group in the Seattle Post Intelligencer from Nov. 1, 2004 through April 2005. The author has since received thousands of requests for more information.

The idea behind this book is that you can choose healthy foods that both make you feel great and, when eaten according to the plan, help you lose weight. Most diets cause chemical changes in the brain that make the dieter feel depressed. The typical plan is often too low in calories. In this diet, the participants eat feel-good foods with both ideal timing and ideal combinations. People's energy levels soar and participants feel better in days.

The key is to combine the right foods-i.e. balance of protein and fats to go with carbs. The plan outlines a diet of about 40 percent carbs, 30 percent proteins, and 30 percent fats and fiber. Participants eat from a list of "feel good foods," and eliminate excessive added sugar in processed foods. Sweets are not taboo, but the authors believes in "eat it only if you love it" when it comes to sweets. For instance, if you love pumpkin pie, have a slice, but maybe skip the crust unless it's fabulous. A bit of chocolate and a glass of red wine a day is okay once you're two weeks into the diet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . . .those all look. . . . . .good for you.  


(yeah, yeah. . . I know. . . .this'll be pruned.  )


----------



## Meemo

For all who got their Kindles for Christmas - JA Konrath offers many of his early books free on his website. I love his Jack Daniels series on Kindle (not free but recommended), and have read The List (free from his website) and it was good as well. Will get to them all one day....
I believe the free ones are all PDF files, which I sent to Amazon for formatting for Kindle.

http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#jack


----------



## SongbirdVB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . .those all look. . . . . .good for you.
> 
> (yeah, yeah. . . I know. . . .this'll be pruned. )


Ann, you crack me UP! 

Those books do look good, AND good for you! Thanks kinbr, I grabbed the Happiness one!


----------



## MrTsMom

kinbr said:


> Christian devotional:


Is it bad that I bought this and sent it to my husband's Kindle?


----------



## Jeff

This author's style annoys me and I thought that the plot was contrived.











I just finished this last night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## webhill

Jeff said:


> I just finished this last night and thought it was pretty good.


Well, as of 9:37 PM eastern time, it's $9.59, not free!


----------



## Jeff

webhill said:


> Well, as of 9:37 PM eastern time, it's $9.59, not free!


What can I say? I'm pretty sure I checked before I posted and it was still free then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> What can I say? I'm pretty sure I checked before I posted and it was still free then.


I got it free, but we know that prices can change in the blink of an eye.

I started to read it, but I just can't seem to put my mind to anything new these days. It has to be something extremely light or something I've already read.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I started to read it, but I just can't seem to put my mind to anything new these days.


It wasn't really captivating. I'm reading The Crossroads Cafe right now and it shows some promise.


----------



## esper_d

pidgeon92 said:


> Post your free* book finds here. Click here for the December 2009 free book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16184.0.html


Ok this is really annoying, but when I go to click on the link, it moves! So I can't even click on it. What's going on?
Not the link in this post, but this same link in the second post of the thread. As soon as my cursor goes over the link it jumps to the next line, to the left. And if I move my cursor to that side, it moves back to the upper right.


----------



## Seamonkey

That is happening to me with the link quoted in your post now..  or at least my cursor just quivers and I cannot click on the link.


----------



## tlshaw

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got it free, but we know that prices can change in the blink of an eye.
> 
> I started to read it, but I just can't seem to put my mind to anything new these days. It has to be something extremely light or something I've already read.


I got this one as well at Conspiracy in Kiev which comes before this one. I enjoyed both of them, but you do have to follow the story closely to keep up with the characters and the plot.


----------



## 911jason

esper_d said:


> Ok this is really annoying, but when I go to click on the link, it moves! So I can't even click on it. What's going on?
> Not the link in this post, but this same link in the second post of the thread. As soon as my cursor goes over the link it jumps to the next line, to the left. And if I move my cursor to that side, it moves back to the upper right.





Seamonkey said:


> That is happening to me with the link quoted in your post now.. or at least my cursor just quivers and I cannot click on the link.


All links automatically go bold now, so if the link is at the end of a line it'll move to the next line when it's bolder and therefore thicker. When it becomes a problem, just un-maximize your browser window (click the middle box of the 3 at the top right corner of your browser) and make the width of the window an inch or two smaller. This should adjust the column width of the text and make the link stay put.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that when you hover the cursor over the link it will go bold.  I'm not getting any jumping away, though. . . .maybe your mouse is set to sensitive or something. . . . . . .or, if you're on a small screen, that 'bolding' which widens the letters, could make it seem like it's jumping around. . . .not sure what else to tell you. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, just 'cause I've been offline, it doesn't mean you all can start acting up! 

For new members (and a reminder to older members more tenured members ) we prefer no chitchat in this thread. Many members depend on the "new" indicator to check here for a new Freebie, and get testy when it's just someone chatting. Although sometimes there are important questions to be asked, I know. Just bear that in mind when deciding to make a non-freebie contribution, please!

As for the cursor jumping, there are so many variables that vary by computer. I can use the CTRL + and CTRL - to enlarge the webpage being displayed or shrink it, which will affect how text is displayed.

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw

sorry Mom!


----------



## Pushka

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . .those all look. . . . . .good for you.
> 
> (yeah, yeah. . . I know. . . .this'll be pruned. )


Guess not!  That Dan McGirt freebie doesnt even show up as a kindle book for me?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

kinbr said:


>


Looks like "Ultralongevity" is no longer free, but has jumped to the stratospheric price of $1.99! I got it for free yesterday, but one of my friends missed it, and read me the riot act in consequence....


----------



## pomlover2586

I read His Lady's Mistress by Elizabeth Rolls the last time it was free- it's FANTASTIC! It was so good that when I was done I purchased the sequel chronicling the love story of the brother- which was also fantastic!


----------



## Guest

kinbr said:


> Buddhist - Happiness: A Guide to Developing Life's Most Important Skill
> Christian - New Day, New You: 366 Devotions for Enjoying Everyday Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Mood Diet posted above -- just adding pic.


Just a heads up that none of the above books are free anymore. I bought one anyway.


----------



## earthlydelites

kinbr said:


> Buddhist - Happiness: A Guide to Developing Life's Most Important Skill
> Christian - New Day, New You: 366 Devotions for Enjoying Everyday Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Mood Diet posted above -- just adding pic.


I clicked on a few of these and they aren't free anymore.... going gray, happiness and longevity all came up as 1.99 for me.

*edit* sorry to repeat what was already posted


----------



## Guest

SFSignal is giving away 5 free copies of "Uncategorized" this week only. Details on how to register are at their website: http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2010/01/giveaway-uncategorized-by-sue-lange-ebook/


----------



## drenee

http://www.amazon.com/Renovation-Mansion-Project-Restoration-ebook/dp/B001HBI67K/ref=pd_ys_home_shvl_51
The Renovation: Cartar Mansion (Project Restoration Series, Book 1) Free. 
The reviews say this is Christian fiction. 
deb


----------



## thestoryteller

Please forgive me if these have already been posted. I'm still new to the game, and I don't see them.

Just glad to be able to give back, hopefully.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wilds-Call-ebook/dp/B001VLXML6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263515034&sr=8-14

http://www.amazon.com/Serial-ebook/dp/B002AJ7X2C/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263515348&sr=8-17

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## infiniteTBR

Two from Smashwords that look promising, just added today..
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8560
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8544


----------



## Tangiegirl

Haven't seen this one posted yet. It's a PDF, two options on download. One is large font, the other is 12pt. The 12pt PDF file is about 600 pages. Haven't looked at it yet but it sounds interesting and the price is right. 

http://inlessthanasecond.com/
*
In Less Than A Second is the story of a young woman who was recently involved in a car accident. She tries a meditation from a metaphysical teacher to relieve her pain and during the course of this meditation something unusual happens and she finds that she has been transported to a distant planet.

The planet, Anchor Reorientation Center, is run by an alliance of interstellar races called The Universal Brotherhood, who have the ability to scan and manipulate time. When she arrives she is assigned a Facilitator called Aranon, who with the Reorientation Center's Director, Dorn, draw up a pact that will guide them through what they call her reorientation process.

She also learns that others from Earth have come to Anchor as well and then, after reorientation, have been returned to Earth with new insight and the tools to assist the planet Earth in averting a future interstellar calamity that originates on Earth itself.*


----------



## hglock

--changed these to links to the free Kindle editions. Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Careful with the repeat on Southern Storm and Care Refuge.. they link to the dead tree versions which are not free at all. The kindle versions are still free. _

EDIT: I changed them to the Kindle editions, thanks! Betsy_


----------



## pidgeon92

I just started this one from Smashwords today.... So far it is very good...



_The Citizens of Haven have finally realized their dream; separation. They have ascended. A new layer has been placed upon the city, sealing anyone they deem unfit down below. In the dark slums beneath the city, something has been set in motion that will usher in a change. Something that will rattle the city of Haven to its core and forever alter the lives of everyone within._


----------



## 911jason

Oooh, that does sound good! Just downloaded it, thanks Pidgeon! =)


----------



## pomlover2586

Haven't seen this one yet. It's called "My Soul To Lose" by Rachel Vincent Sorry don't know how to do an image link









_--here you go! Betsy_

Thanks Betsy!

**Just finished this! WOW Really good and enticing- I ordered the second novel**

ADDED NOTE: This is a short Novella- a prequel to "My Soul To Take" $7.20 Next book in the series is "My Soul To Save" $7.20


----------



## esper_d

http://www.amazon.com/Pride-and-Prejudice-ebook/dp/B000JMLFLW/ref=pd_ts_kinc_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text

Since its on the bestseller's list, it makes me think it may have just been added. If not, at least this may be helpful for some, you may have missed it before.


----------



## esper_d

Free ebooks @ Barnes & Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/cdsii/cdsPageTransfer.asp?r=1&uid=379001668&key=Free%2DeBooks&start=1&cds2Pid=29905

(Yes, the majority are already on many of our kindles since they were/are free on Amazon, however I noticed a few that weren't/arent offered free on Amazon at some point.)


----------



## BTackitt

esper_d said:


> Free ebooks @ Barnes & Noble
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/cdsii/cdsPageTransfer.asp?r=1&uid=379001668&key=Free%2DeBooks&start=1&cds2Pid=29905
> 
> (Yes, the majority are already on many of our kindles since they were/are free on Amazon, however I noticed a few that weren't/arent offered free on Amazon at some point.)


Just know that with B&N books, they will NOT work on your Kindle (DRM) and you MUST have their software to run them to read them.


----------



## thestoryteller

Or convert them to a Kindle friendly format, which I did with Calibre.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## Chad Winters

aren't they DRM secured? I thought you couldn't convert those....


----------



## thestoryteller

Apparently, the free ones aren't. I converted The Unsupecting Mage this morning just as an experiement and it worked just fine.  Maybe it's just that book, but as I said, it worked fine for me. I moved it to the Kindle and it works and looks great. 

I tried one of the books I had bought last year (pre-Kindle) from eReader and it would not convert because of the DRM. For that reason, I was surprised that this one worked. I guess it's the "free" thing.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## tlrowley

Most of the B&N free books published by Smashwords are also free on Smashwords.com, in Kindle format - no conversion necessary!

Tracey


----------



## cheerio

CLASSIC

Pride and Prejudice (Kindle Edition)

http://www.amazon.com/Pride-and-Prejudice-ebook/dp/B000JMLFLW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1264458947&sr=8-9


----------



## thestoryteller

Here's one that looks good from Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8285

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## Tabby

****No Longer Free - Now priced at $9.60****


----------



## CandyTX

This is currently a free pre-order, probably won't last too long... No longer free. Betsy


----------



## Tabby

Two more FREE pre-orders!










****No Longer Free - Now Priced at $8.96****










****No Longer Free - Now Priced at $9.60****


----------



## Seamonkey

First link isn't working.. let's try this one











I ordered the Vatican one and the Celebutards.. love these free pre-orders!


----------



## Anju 

kinbr said:


> Another free pre-order:


not free now


----------



## MikeD

Seamonkey said:


> not free now


This is also true of "Two Rivers" ($9.60), "Celebutards" ($9.60), "In the Wariior's Bed" ($8.96), and "Dark Mysteries of the Vatican" ($9.60).


----------



## jennifermcb

I have got to check this thread more often


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jennifer! Congrats on your first post! Be sure to head over to Introductions to tell us a little bit about yourself and so people can welcome you properly there and not here (hint, hint). 

As you can see, the free books can expire pretty quickly so you need to get them while they're hot!

One way many people check is by looking for the "new" indicator on the thread to tell them that something new has been posted.

Reminder to everyone that because of that we ask that posts in this thread be limited to new free books and clarifying posts (such as "no longer free" or issues with books that have been posted). Y'all have been really good lately!   Not too much editing needed.

Betsy & Ann
Book Corner Moderators


----------



## thestoryteller

A couple of new ones from Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9230

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9224

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9223

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## Leslie

Free for this weekend only:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-abitofrough-9877-144.html


----------



## Leslie

Free for 24 hours:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-mansbestfriend-81983-145.html










Despite the pretty dreadful cover, this book has gotten good reviews (although I see one negative one at All Romance. Oh well.).


----------



## Leslie

Two more freebies. Again, limited time only:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-pinkribbon-1107-144.html

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-scorpiotattoo-2660-140.html

L


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

There are a ton of books on the www.allromanceebooks.com that are free.


----------

